# What pellet gun should I get?



## marist34 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've been doing research over the past couple of days and I have found a couple of guns that seem to be good and are in my price range. Could you give me advice on which one of these guns to get or if ypu know of any other good guns. My price range is anywhere up to $210. The guns I have beenlooking at are :Remington Genesis, Gamo CF-F, Remington Summit, and the Crosman Quest. Please respond quikly because i'm planning to go looking for one this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

look around the forum this question has been asked alot lately but since your new i guess i can hadle answering it again

my firts choice would be the phantom or quest if you decide to get the quest get it in .22 for more punch


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

RWS 34 in .177 best gun and around that price range do some searching


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

rws 34 in 22 gives more of a thwack


----------



## marist34 (Apr 12, 2007)

I am either getting the Crosman Phantom or the Crosman Quest because those are the two guns my local sporting goods store carries. What on of the two would you recommend. I will mostly be doing target shooting but will also hunt for squirrels and ground squirrels.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

the crossman Quest is imposible to hit any thing with the scope its only acurate with open sights


----------



## marist34 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the quik response. Is the Phantom a good gun or should I keep looking for somthing else.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

not shure


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I've had a much different experience with my Crossman Quest. The Crossman Quest that I own in .177 is an absolute tack driver and it is extremly leathal on small game such as squirrels and small birds!!!!!! :sniper: I did find that the scope that came with the gun kept needing to be adjusted after about 30 shots or so which I assume is normal but I ended up buying a BSA air gun scope for it and have been very happy with the results. Was the scope screws securly fastened to the gun?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

maybe my friends was bad apple


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

:sniper: ......or maybe your friend can't shoot worth a [email protected]


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

get the quest i just got it today from pyramid air and its f**** rocks. i got 4 birds today from past 25 yards it is seriosly the best!! didnt even need to sight it in. just dont get the one with scope the scope is horrible. hope you enjoy it if you get it


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

i sugggest the quest or look into the benjamin sheridan rifles... .177 is not as powerfull as a .22 but the accuracy makes up.. if you have the right ammo.. and as ive been bragging and boasting all day long.. pyramid air had the skenco high velocity pellets .. type-2 through 4.. type ones tend to drift to the side or go super sonic in guns with velocity's over 850 fps...i personally recoment the benjamin sheridan legacy 1000x .. if you buy it at pyramid air you get a free rifle case with it


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought a RWS 350 Magnum in .22 and I am very happy with the rifle. You are going to have to save up longer to afford one though but it is well worth it. :beer:


----------

